# Milk goats:



## missbopeep (Sep 3, 2014)

I currently have a meat goat herd (kiko billy and boer nannies) I am very interested in acquiring a milk nanny to help with the groceries ! What would be an ideal milk goat for my needs (high quality not quantity milk yield) thank y'all so much, I'm new here.


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

So I'm of no help to your post, I know nothing about goats other than they stink. But I want one so bad!!!!! I admire you with your goat herd. Just thought I'd say that.


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------



## susie (Feb 6, 2016)

About the milk goat , I raised registered Boers for 15 years,_ also had a few milk goats ,I preffered LaMancha goats for milk as they are very smart , quiet and produce about 1.5 -2 gal. of wonderful odorless pure white half/half tasting milk , I had a blood tested herd for diseases and drank the milk and made cheese with raw unpasteurized milk. I still have 1 doe that is now 15 years old ,she is retired and will die here. Her last delivery was triplet does and one was stillborn . I feed her a banana every day and she gets softened feed with chopped alfalfa as she doesn't have teeth._
_ I love my old doe and spoil her but cows are so much easier with less work as they have to be checked for worms every month while you trim their hoofs monthly with a lot of hands on time and I worried a lot about wild animal/dog kill of my herd that is heartbreaking to see and find._
_Forget the little size goats as it takes 3-4 does to equal 1 large 150+ LaMancha doe and you have triple hoofs to trim on those wirey jumping _
_unruly goats. A LOT of work !_
_I am into cows now _


----------

